# Ambulance ambushed. Gunmen kill driver and patients.



## medic417 (Dec 8, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/gunmen-attack-ambulance-mexico-kill-4-people-035158653.html

"Gunmen attacked an ambulance in this border city Wednesday, killing the driver, two patients and a fourth person in the vehicle, officials said."


----------



## tssemt2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

pathetic, crazy how low people can stoop these days


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Attacks on ambulances and ER's are becoming more and more common in Juarez and Mexico in general. I truly admire the medics that do their work down there. It must be an insane environment to work in.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 9, 2011)

Would not do it.  Many are actually volunteer or extremely low paid.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 9, 2011)

*In Russia this used to be  a problem too.*

I remember photos of ambulances going out stripped because they were being stopped and robbed. The hospital;s ion Moscow also had locking door  on pt rooms due to men coming in and robbing/stealing everything. No idea how it is now.

Vis a vis Mexico, when people started using ambulancias for safe passage of all sorts of stuff, that pretty well used up any potential grace from narcos, no matter how small.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.ems1.com/safety/articles/1194701-4-killed-1-injured-in-Mexico-ambulance-ambush/

More info.


----------



## bw2529 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds like they need to setup a sting. Post up ambulances with SWAT teams in them. Anyone attempting to break in is shot.


----------

